# 2012 Cup



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

In January we're lining up the top 32 skyscrapers completed in 2012 to find out which one is best.

The top 16 is automatically nominated for the tournament. These are:

Makkah Royal Clock Tower Hotel, Mecca
Kingkey 100, Shenzhen
Princess Tower, Dubai
23 Marina, Dubai
Elite Residence, Dubai
The Pinnacle, Guangzhou
Emirates Park Tower, Dubai
Shard London Bridge, London
Leatop Plaza, Guangzhou
Dongguan TBA Building, Dongguan
Yingli Tower, Chongqing
Greenland Plaza, Zhengzhou
Three International Finance Center, Seoul
Trump International Hotel & Tower Toronto, Toronto
Torre Vitri, Panama
Shimao International Center Main Tower, Fuzhou 

You can select 3 skyscrapers outside these 16 that you would like to nominate for the 2012 Cup.

Please check this page for an overview of skyscrpers completed in 2012.

Feel free to add images of your nominations to inspire others!

Happy nominating!


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Four Seasons Hotel & Residences West, Toronto










Flame Towers, Baku










One One One Eagle Street, Brisbane










Honorary mentions: BHP Tower Perth, Mosfilmovskaya Moscow, The Bow Calgary, Ministry of Internal Affairs Hague.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

only Shard London Bridge comes to my mind..


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

My nominees are:

1, Bank of Guangzhou Tower









2, Four Seasons Hotel & Residences West









3, Wanda East Port Project Tower 1


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Singidunum said:


> Flame Towers, Baku


Unfortunately it is not completed yet


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

Four Seasons Hotel & Residences West, Toronto was great!love it


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

only fall in love with shard london..other look so so


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Galandar said:


> Unfortunately it is not completed yet


It is from the outside, that is why it is on the list of 2012 skyscrapers that Jan gave us to pick from


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Singidunum said:


> It is from the outside, that is why it is on the list of 2012 skyscrapers that Jan gave us to pick from


Oh I see, then great


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

my favorite top 5 which are not on the list

1.Absolute Towers

Absolute-towers-MAD-c-TomArban by archilovers, on Flickr

2.Al Bahar Towers

di_full_71f4df01-d0e0-a325-76ff-0ddc107c8913 by archilovers, on Flickr

3.Devon Energy Center

21.-May-23-2012 by archilovers, on Flickr

4.Felda Tower

7308182558_3c05a5d0fd_b by archilovers, on Flickr

5.Four Season Toronto

FS-Toronto-Opening-Date-Release_Paul-Casselman-Photo by archilovers, on Flickr​


----------



## Danielbisogno (Jun 22, 2012)

Since I cant nominate Abeno Harukas and Garibaldi, ill have to go with:
1.JP Tower, Tokyo








2.Two International Finance Center, Seoul








3.Flame Towers, Baku


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

1.House on Mosfilmovskaya, Moscow










2.The Bow, Calgary










3.The BHP Tower, Perth


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

1. Ministry of internal affairs - The Hague









2. New Babylon - The Hague









3. Zoofenster - Berlin


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

1)Shard
2)Leatop Plaza
3)Pinnacle


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

1. Ryugyong Hotel








2. Devon Headquarters








3. Bucharest Sky Tower


----------



## FARO15ful (Dec 16, 2012)

zaha hadid baku


----------



## FARO15ful (Dec 16, 2012)

crystal hall baku


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

FARO15ful, please don't troll in here! This thread is about nomination of skyscraers completed in 2012


----------



## aclifford (Jan 22, 2007)

Singidunum said:


>


The base of One Eagle Street is gorgeous.
I'd like to vote for it


----------



## CZane (Jan 17, 2011)

#1 BHP Tower, Perth
#2 111 Eagle Street, Brisbane
#3 The Bow, Calgary


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

1/ Absolute Towers, Mississauga

The Absolute Towers Mississauga, Canada Tom Arban by zaibatsu, on Flickr

2/ The Bow, Calgary

The Bow: Calgary's New Skyline Symbol by njchow82, on Flickr

3/ BHP Tower, Perth

BHP Tower 2 by SLAB PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## GoR_Vrn (Mar 12, 2010)

Ryugyong Hotel


----------



## Keyone (Nov 24, 2010)

House on Mosfilmovskaya - Moscow
Absolute Towers - Mississauga
Devon Tower - Oklahoma City


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Soleil, Brisbane









source

Absolute World Towers, Mississauga
Ministry of Justice and Internal Affairs(Wijnhavenkwartier), Hague


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Bank of Guangzhou

Shenzhen AVIC Plaza

Doha Tower


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Ministery of Internal Affairs The Hage
2. New Babylon The Hague
3. De Kroon The Hague


----------



## PrincessTower (Feb 27, 2010)

Princess Tower, dubai.


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

Flame Towers, Baku










CCTV Building 

Absolute Towers, Mississauga


----------



## Ferahim (Nov 14, 2011)

Flame Towers, Baku










Absolute Towers, Mississauga


----------



## delfin7 (Apr 2, 2012)

Flame Towers, Baku


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

1. Absolute World, Mississauga 








2. Flame Towers, Baku








3. The Bow, Calgary


----------



## Voorish-Gdansk (Feb 24, 2008)

The Shard, London, UK




































What makes a truly great skyscraper is not only the design, but surroundings as well.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ The Shard London Bridge is automatically nominated...


----------



## Redkey (Mar 25, 2011)

The Bow - Calgary










Absolute world - Mississauga










Soul - Gold Coast


----------



## Owl. (Dec 15, 2012)

1) 8 Spruce Street (New York City, USA)










2) Flame Towers (Baku, Azerbaijan) 










3) F&F Tower (Panama City, Panama)










(My favourite from 2012 would probably be the Shard in London, but that's automatically been selected, so...)


----------



## rusalka (Apr 2, 2012)

Flame Towers, Baku


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

1) Flame Towers - Baku, Azerbaijan









heliosister

2) Infinity Tower - São Paulo, Brazil



















3) Torre de Cristal - Madrid, Spain









lordastur


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Cmon guys, what´s so hard to understand in the sentence -


Jan said:


> *completed* in 2012 and The top 16 is *automatically *nominated ?


Don´t waste your votes like that. :nuts:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*1. Absolute Towers (Mississauga, Canada)*


The Absolute Towers Mississauga, Canada Tom Arban by zaibatsu, on Flickr

*2. Flame Towers (Baku, Azerbaijan)*










_Photo by Shahin N_

*3. One One One Eagle Street (Brisbane, Australia)*









One One One Eagle Street by Lenscape Trix


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Owl. said:


> 1) 8 Spruce Street (New York City, USA)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guy the 8 Spruse and the F&F was completed in 2011! Please, be more careful, and don't breake the cup's rules



FAAN said:


> 1) Flame Towers - Baku, Azerbaijan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For you, guy, Torre Cristal was completed in 2007! Please, be more careful too


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*The Bow, Calgary*


The Bow by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


Untitled by RileyJoseph, on Flickr


Plensa Wonderland by LUMIN8, on Flickr


----------



## humza smart (Jun 9, 2012)

*KPT Tower Complex karachi pakistan*


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

- The Bow, Calgary.
- Flame Towers, Baku.
- BHP Tower, Perth.


----------



## BenAffleck (Nov 3, 2010)

*1. 111 EAGLE ST, BRISBANE*









*2. DOHAR TOWER, QATAR*









*3. 1 BLIGHT ST, SYDNEY*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Kollhoff's Ministry Towers in The Hague. More buildings of that style please! :cheers:


_by *sabientje48*_



MR. Bacon said:


>





MR. Bacon said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

1. BHP Tower, Perth
2. The Bow, Calgary
3. Absolute World, Mississauga


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

- House on Mosfilmovskaya, Moscow
- Absolute World, Missisauga
- Soleil Tower, Brisbane


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

ummmm
1. Petronas Twin Tower
2. Al Bait Makkah
3. Flame Tower


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> 1) Flame Towers - Baku, Azerbaijan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3) Absolute World - Mississauga, Canada









-- Dario --


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

1. 111 Eagle Street, Brisbane
2. Absolute World, Mississauga
3. Flame Tower, Baku


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

1. Flame Towers, Baku
2. Absolute World, Mississauga
3. Al Bahar Towers, Abu Dhabi


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

Kanto said:


> My nominees are:
> 
> 1, Bank of Guangzhou Tower
> 
> ...





Kiboko said:


> 1. Ministry of internal affairs - The Hague



These look great.:applause:


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

is that the nomination should be finished n completed in 2012?


----------



## stefanv (Jan 26, 2012)

3)Flame towers








2)Sky Tower Bucharest








1)Absolute World








http://www.flickr.com/photos/darioproductions/


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

1. Burj Khalifa, Dubai
2. Flame Towers, Baku
3. International Finance Center, Guangzhou


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

PETRONAS TOWER 3 (MENARA CARIGALI)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=168729&page=95



















left building


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

i want to nominate carigali tower

18935 by Sylvain Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## quadi (Mar 3, 2010)

House on mosfilmovskaya - Moscow
Torre icono - Asuncion
Ministry towers - The hague


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

For Absolute World, the taller tower was completed in 2011 so doesn't qualify. The shorter tower was completed in 2012.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shard London Bridge, London


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

House on Mosfilmovskaya


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Gherkin? Seriously?


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

petronas tower 3










felda tower


20120912_180818 by archilovers, on Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Devon Energy Tower is the most underrated building of the year. I like it very much


----------



## mochaholic (Jan 13, 2011)

Marina Bay Financial Centre, Singapore


Marina Bay Financial Centre by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


Marina Bay Financial Centre by erwinsoo, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

- Devon Energy Center, Oklahoma City
- Al Bahar Towers, Abu Dhabi
- Ministerietorens Wijnhavenkwartier (Nieuw Ministerie van Binnenlandse & Nieuw Ministerie van Justitie), Den Haag



Not sure if it makes sense to separate the last two..
If it has to, I nominate Nieuw Ministerie van Binnenlandse, as it already has one nomination.


----------



## Malt (Nov 16, 2004)

mochaholic said:


> Marina Bay Financial Centre, Singapore
> 
> 
> Marina Bay Financial Centre by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr
> ...


Only one of those towers was completed in 2012.


----------



## Barrosa (Dec 3, 2012)

Dongguan TBA Building, Dongguan
Yingli Tower, Chongqing
Greenland Plaza, Zhengzhou
Three International Finance Center, Seoul


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 13, 2005)

1. House on Mosfilmovskaya, Moscow
2. Four Seasons Hotel & Residences West, Toronto
3. 4 East 102nd Street, New York


----------



## philphil60 (Jan 3, 2009)

So many great choices!! It's hard to say which is best... I love the variety too..but here are the 3 I am very impressed with:

1. The Shard of London - It's so tall and eye-catching! It's given the centuries old city a shiny new look...especially during the Summer Olympics.

2. The Flame Towers in Baku - So beautiful and unique, from any angle, day or night. Very captivating!!

3. Devon Energy Tower in Oklahoma City - Finally a stunning, tall tower to give Oklahoma City a skyline with a focal point. I love how it towers over the other buildings by several stories. Just like The Shard in London, Devon Energy Tower transforms the dowdy OKC skyline into an impressive, modern cityscape!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

porta nuova garibaldi in Milan , Italy ?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano Porta Nuova Garibaldi*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8352/8326219317_69d7ece8cc_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8083/8303514993_a185a55b95_b_d.jpg


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

Its official name is: UNICREDIT TOWER that i vote here now


MILANO - 9 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr


In the centre of the skyline:


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## sveknu (Sep 22, 2009)

When will this tournament start?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

not only is for nominate your favorites skyscrapers of 2012


----------



## ballachetipassa (Apr 23, 2012)

My votes go to:
1)Unicredit Tower, Milan









2)Flame Towers, Baku

3)Petronas Tower 3


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

Unicredit Tower for me too!


----------



## mr. Bloom (May 3, 2006)

My votes go to:
1)Unicredit Tower, Milan









2)Diamantone, Milan










3)Flame Towers, Baku


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

for sure my vote is for Unicredit Tower in Milan , Italy










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7019/6586761995_3210dc13fa_b.jpg


The Spire por I-DAVE, en Flickr










http://i50.tinypic.com/2ldgn4.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8084/8353199442_ecb4386b47_b_d.jpg


----------



## GagalDisko (Jun 18, 2012)

Milan... amazing skyline :cheers:


----------



## Eros1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

Unicredit Tower in Milan , Italy


luchimi said:


>


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

lol the last picture kinda looks like the building does not have a spire, but burj khalifa is in the background :lol:


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Thanks all! These 16 will join the tallest 16 completed in 2012 for the 2012 Cup:

Flame Towers, Baku
Absolute World, Mississauga
111 Eagle Street, Brisbane
The Bow, Calgary
House on Mosfilmovskaya, Moscow
Ministry of Internal Affairs, The Hague
UniCredit Tower
Devon Energy Center, Oklahoma City
Four Seasons Hotel & Residences West, Toronto
BHP Square, Perth
Soul, Gold Coast
Soleil, Brisbane
Al Bahar Towers, Abu Dhabi
Doha Tower
Felda Tower, Kuala Lumpur
New Babylon, The Hague

Bakrie Tower got enough votes but was completed before 2012.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Milan Unicredit Tower Yeahhhhh


----------



## AleSeves (Jun 22, 2012)

1) Unicredit tower - Milan










2) Diamantone - Milan


----------



## ballachetipassa (Apr 23, 2012)

Next step?


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm lining these up in a One on One tournament. This one starts the 15th.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

why is it called best skyscraper, when buildings under 200m made it in, more like best highrise :lol:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Good luck to all, including our FT! :cheers:


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

wow!nice image of flame tower!


----------



## garibaldi tower (Jun 30, 2012)

1)unicredit tower milan is my favourite
2)flame towers baku
3)al bahar towers abu dhabi


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Here is the visual line-up for this tournament.


----------



## ballachetipassa (Apr 23, 2012)

You always put bad pics of unicredit tower,ant this is not fair. Could you change it?if you send me a private message i can provide you better ones.


----------



## AleSeves (Jun 22, 2012)

Please Mr. Jan, can you change the picture of Unicredit Tower ? Thx


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Feel free to suggest one, but make sure it looks good in 330 x 330 pixels


----------



## ballachetipassa (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you jan


----------



## _Mort_ (Aug 15, 2009)

There is tower from Wrocław in the background. LOL


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

_Mort_ said:


> There is tower from Wrocław in the background. LOL


yes, that pic includes a tower from Wroclaw (using photoshop or paint ) and it was made by a user from Poland who posted it in the Italian forum


----------



## ballachetipassa (Apr 23, 2012)

I suggest this pic, it is more representative, in my opinion 










Here's the same picture resized










u can cut the photo as u prefer..

if u find it difficult, this is another option:










Thank you again!


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

^ okay I'll use the last one.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

1. The Shard, London
2. Brookfield Place (BHP Tower), Perth
3. 111, Brisbane


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*The Bow, Calgary*


The Bow by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


The Central Scrutinizer -1 by D-2-C, on Flickr



Wonderland by D-2-C, on Flickr


----------



## Slayder (Oct 18, 2011)

When will the final start?


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

^ this Thursday


----------

